# New Model 3 hit in parking lot tonight :(



## millerryan78 (May 11, 2019)

My Model 3 just broke the 1,000 mile mark and was hit tonight in a parking lot. Of course, whoever hit it took off and after looking through all the stored camera footage, it must have happened before the camera recorded over previous footage. I am sick to my stomach that my brand new car was damaged tonight.

It really sucks that we can't have nice stuff because other people don't care about theirs.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The hit nor the activity around the car activated Sentry Mode? Those videos should be there if activated.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

intentional hit and run, even as simple as a door ding should be a lose-license level infraction. I'm sorry to hear


----------



## millerryan78 (May 11, 2019)

GDN said:


> The hit nor the activity around the car activated Sentry Mode? Those videos should be there if activated.


Unfortunately, I activated Sentry mode from my app about an hour after we were at the restaurant. It must have happened before I activated it because I went through all the recordings I had.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Not that I want to stomach them...pictures?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

really sorry to hear about that. sucks big time.

hindsight is 20:20 but consider enabling auto sentry mode on lock.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry! 😥


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Honestly, Sentry Mode wouldn’t have been much help in this case. It’s highly likely the police won’t even bother to investigate a hit-and-run in a private parking lot if there are no injuries. Embarrassing the guilty party on Youtube would be the only satisfaction.

Good luck with the insurance company and repairs.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I wouldn't rule out Sentry mode for anything, even personal benefit. Any information and video is better than none. 

Also as noted, you can make Sentry turn on anywhere but home - or everywhere. Slight chance you don't have the SW that gives that option, but most should have it by now.


----------



## George McLaird (Dec 20, 2018)

I was rear ended. It took 72 days to get all repairs from Tesla. They are Slooooooow with parts. 3 came damaged which meant reordering and more delays.


----------

